# Roadmaster score today



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

I just got home with this Roadmaster score 
it was listed for less then an hour 
when i called and said i take the bike 

this was a father son bead blasted project that wasn't going to happen 
come to find out i work at the same company with the guys father 
kind of cool so this is my 3rd vintage bike in 2 weeks 
they were not sure what year it was 40's or 50's they thought?

i order the 2012 magazine on the Cabe so i'm flyin low and want more 
bikes i hope to trade my Roadmaster 3 speed tricycle to a new friend
for more old bikes and parts - guess i'm going nuts speaking of nuts
found 2 acorns in the neck of the fork in the picture

p.s. - it's hard to see the fender braces are curved


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2014)

*I'm liking this*

This will turn into a very cool build,I can feel it.keep us posted.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like you have nice clean parts to work with.Take your  time and the results will be worth it.


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

*serial #  ID on Roadmaster*

anyone know the year? shows these marks above the serial #
looks like a dash 6 and diamond
-6 <>
Serial # H31202

another question does this have a 
Roadmaster Cleveland Welding brass badge 
the mounting holes are 3" apart very top to very bottom
the badge was missing
Thanks for any information


----------



## jpromo (Jan 10, 2014)

With that frame and that serial, I'd guess 1946-47. The braces appear to be curved and the fenders peaked?

Could have had any number of badges but a Roadmaster will be the most common. Any CWC badges with the shield shape will fit.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like blackout hubs could be a little earlier than that? (1946-47)


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

*searched the net for photos a 1940 Roadmaster looks very close*

More information

has peaked fenders 

fender braces have a curve to them

handle bars have a rounded look - like a D

upper & lower frame bars have a arc to them

has Davis DeLuxe Tires 26x2.125 

white looking rims with black stripes

skip tooth sprockets

New Departure brakes Model D on hub Made in USA

I Love the part USA


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks late 40's, congrats. Get on it ZZiron~~


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 11, 2014)

This is my late 40's skip tooth, CWC Roadmaster. Looks like you may have the earlier sprocket, like the one on my mid 40's Goodyear bike.






ZZ, Ya got to get that work area more messy, your making me look bad


----------



## jpromo (Jan 11, 2014)

The blackouts would make me more confident in calling it a '46. Blackout hubs were made during wartime, but since very few civilian bikes were built in wartime, they generally showed up early postwar, to deplete the stock. I had a pair of '45 Roadmasters, built right after production resumed. These bikes had a D and an F serial, so an H serial with those dropouts would scream '46 to me.

Here's a picture of my '45. CWC didn't offer any options in this period, no carriers, no tanks, nada. So everything you have is likely the complete bike. Enjoy! I love CWC products; they're solid tanks.


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 11, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The blackouts would make me more confident in calling it a '46. Blackout hubs were made during wartime, but since very few civilian bikes were built in wartime, they generally showed up early postwar, to deplete the stock. I had a pair of '45 Roadmasters, built right after production resumed. These bikes had a D and an F serial, so an H serial with those dropouts would scream '46 to me.
> 
> Here's a picture of my '45. CWC didn't offer any options in this period, no carriers, no tanks, nada. So everything you have is likely the complete bike. Enjoy! I love CWC products; they're solid tanks.




that does have a lot of the same features curved braces like mine
except my chain guard is different my handlebars say
torrington? i think the D shaped the bike did not come with a seat or post


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 11, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> This is my late 40's skip tooth, CWC Roadmaster. Looks like you may have the earlier sprocket, like the one on my mid 40's Goodyear bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well i got our every day car in my single garage 1st time ever no kidding
all my 50's projects cars lived there before - now the 50 Olds 88
in the double garage it got bombarded with everything and anything
that was in the single


----------



## jpromo (Jan 11, 2014)

ChicagoFlash said:


> that does have a lot of the same features curved braces like mine
> except my chain guard is different my handlebars say
> torrington? i think the D shaped the bike did not come with a seat or post




The chainguard on mine is not original. Yours is. Bars are the same and Torrington is period correct.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 11, 2014)

ChicagoFlash said:


> well i got our every day car in my single garage 1st time ever no kidding
> all my 50's projects cars lived there before - now the 50 Olds 88
> in the double garage it got bombarded with everything and anything
> that was in the single





Ok, I feel better now. We been HAMB friends way to long, not to have similiar messes.


----------



## ratina (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm going to say late 1946. Nice score


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

ratina said:


> I'm going to say late 1946. Nice score




I was just in Lombard on the Metra we took a short ride from Elmhurst with the kids


----------



## ratina (Jan 20, 2014)

ChicagoFlash said:


> I was just in Lombard on the Metra we took a short ride from Elmhurst with the kids




No kidding! Do you live in the area?


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 20, 2014)

ratina said:


> No kidding! Do you live in the area?



No in Minnesota i grew up in Chicago
my son lives in Elmhurst a mile from North Ave & Ill 83 
my other son in Lake Forest
so we get down there from time to time


----------



## ratina (Jan 20, 2014)

ChicagoFlash said:


> No in Minnesota i grew up in Chicago
> my son lives in Elmhurst a mile from North Ave & Ill 83
> my other son in Lake Forest
> so we get down there from time to time




North and 83 is only a few miles from me! Small world.


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 21, 2014)

yes it is that close


----------

